# Cooking Soup Night is Back...9/3/13 The Grosvenor



## Cooking Soup (Feb 20, 2013)

The Soup is back for the first London date of the year at the rather splendid Brixton Grosvenor on March 9th

YER KNOW THE DANCE BY KNOW : GREAT BANDS, GREAT TUNES, GREAT PEOPLE, FRIENDSHIPS MADE & GENERAL CARNAGE


The Bazaars are back on the road and make their debut performance. 
Splaygar brought the Bazaars to our attention many many moons ago and they have finally confirmed their appearance.

Load of great write ups online so I aint cutting and pasting reviews..and besides its hard to write about yer mates's band !!!!

They have been on Zane Lowe, MTV, Radio 6 and are being watched by a far few labels at the moment.

http://www.thebazaars.co.uk/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMoByVPDRlI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hReMJWwOdZo

Next up,following their sold out show at the Wirral Soup we have Everton's finest MERCURY 13. Playing loads of new stuff that will blow you away !!!

We have been trying to get the next act THE TENNYSON's on for nearly a year now so are chuffed that they are now confirmed. They are quality....The Jam, Oasis and The Arctics all come to mind.

Pure Soup Tunage : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjg-lJXr8go

We are made up to welcome LOIS WARRINGTON to the Bill. This Liverpool Lass is destined for greatness. She will blow you away with her tunes and Voice. Everyone was in awe at how good she was at the last soup.

Tools is back on the decks playing his Indie/Baggy/Brit-pop/ Shed 7 anthem's


----------



## Cooking Soup (Mar 4, 2013)

Bands onstage from 9.30...Djs sets in back room and front bar....Soup Takeover !!!


----------

